# best looking fork crowns



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

With the advent of suspension forks, the "art" of the fork crown has mostly disappeared. In the early 80's and into the 90's there were some really impressive crowns used by different bike makers. What are your favorites?

One of mine was the original Ritchey fork. These were impressive looking, and took a lot of time and effort to make. They were only around from about 1980-1983.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

That was the crown that jumped to mind when I saw the thread title before I saw the picture. Cool


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Naturally, I'm partial to this one. I like the Uniklein forks but mitred ones rule. The Uniklein was a better fork structurally, but not visually. I'm also partial to the a grellow Yo Eddy Crown, was that box crown I'm thinking of?

P. Guin


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

what if my favorite crowns are the type that bolt on?

anyone have pics of the lugged ritchey crowns?


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


>


I think Quiring is doing something similar (sleeved) with his QBall forks these days.


----------



## J Ro (Jan 13, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> With the advent of suspension forks, the "art" of the fork crown has mostly disappeared. In the early 80's and into the 90's there were some really impressive crowns used by different bike makers. What are your favorites?
> 
> One of mine was the original Ritchey fork. These were impressive looking, and took a lot of time and effort to make. They were only around from about 1980-1983.
> 
> All good so far. My personal favorite Grove Hardcore.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

red on white


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Here's one of my favorites, '93 MB1 Ritchey designed lugged crown


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

fatchanceti said:


> I think Quiring is doing something similar (sleeved) with his QBall forks these days.


Scott does some nice work...but I wouldn't put him on par with whats posted above.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

kb11 said:


> Here's one of my favorites, '93 MB1 Ritchey designed lugged crown


Thats the bixby bridge crown. Credit where credit is due. 

https://www.pomlodging.com/images/pic_bixbybridge.jpg

My favorite crowns:

Type II by Charlie Cunningham or Steve Potts (best fork ends are a Type II by Steve Potts)
Ritchey Unicrown fillet-brazed
Ritchey bi-plane as shown above
Salsa bi-plane
Fat Box Crown

Here's the real early version of Tom Ritchey's circa '79:


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

you want fork crowns? watch the pegoretti luigino.
flat crowns rule! sachs, de rosa, rivendells are cool as well.

susp. forks..oy.


----------



## rhett101 (Apr 17, 2004)

*3 piece forks made in Canada...*

:thumbsup:


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

*Box Crown with RBI brakes*


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

*Old Moots*


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


>


Those forks would be pretty cool if they had roller cam bosses.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

DoubleCentury said:


>


stares at picture

looks again, yup still

reads title...


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:


>


I dig the one with the chromed/stainless areas where the moots mounts can be adjusted without hurting the paint. Cool


----------



## jack lantern (Jun 23, 2006)

The old Mountain Goat crowns always looked nice with the little goat heads on 'em. I of course don't own one so I have no picture to provide :madman:


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

One-piece Salsa crown
<img src=https://www.firstflightbikes.com/_borders/SalsaCrownTop.JPG>

same crown
<img src=https://www.firstflightbikes.com/_borders/ScoboniFork.JPG>

Ross Shafer-built pre-Salsa
<img src=https://www.firstflightbikes.com/_borders/RedBushFork.JPG>

Goat biplane
<img src=https://www.firstflightbikes.com/_borders/CamoGoatFork.JPG>

Goat embossed
<img src=https://www.firstflightbikes.com/_borders/83GoatFork.JPG>


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2007)

my two favorites are the fillet brazed Potts Type 2 with rollercam mounts. i agree that the brake is disturbing the view a bit and that the pic is huge 










and the Klein Strata crown, i love those lines which are a result of the carbon layer. the Attitude unicrown is only half as nice...


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

... the rollercams. the rollercams. the rollercams.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

First Flight said:


> Ross Shafer-built pre-Salsa
> <img src=https://www.firstflightbikes.com/_borders/RedBushFork.JPG>


That is a nice looking fork.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Early Road/Mountain cross-over - Cunningham Type IV


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Also, for the bolt-on set, I think the IRD crown can't be beat. It just looks right.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

*Another "M" fork*


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

hollister said:


> stares at picture
> 
> looks again, yup still
> 
> reads title...


That looks like a reallly nice RED Fat City Box Crown Fork (no?) 
WTF is up with those brakes?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

bushpig said:


> Those forks would be pretty cool if they had roller cam bosses.


Should I toss them?


----------



## floibex (Feb 7, 2004)

... something ritchey




























note mine, but I'm allowed to visit them as often i want 

ciao
flo


----------



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

This is awfully nice.


----------



## floibex (Feb 7, 2004)

... something with bolts 










ciao
flo


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

*WTB/Moots*

Here are a few...


----------



## donk (Jan 28, 2004)

Even though it is new, I'd like to nominate the dekerf tuning fork



















https://dekerf.com/Details.asp?id=13

I wonder how much it would cost to get a fully fillet brazed one.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

DoubleCentury said:


>


I like this one!


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

XR4TI said:


> This is awfully nice.


Is that from Sycip? That is very vice.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Undressed*

Here's what it looks like underneath.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

laffeaux said:


> Is that from Sycip? That is very vice.


Maybe a Bruce Gordon?


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

*Some of my favs...*

Wow, there are some great looking crowns out there. First Flight's has to be the best collection since they are all in his possession rather than a bunch of photos taken of others' bikes 

Here's some others:

Pegoretti - because I could stare at this bike for hours 









Sycip - because it's a bi-plane









Sachs - simple, elegant









Monolith - for it's artisitic manipulation of the CNC machine









Rebolledo - because it's just plain cool









Jonny Cycles - because I dig this style of bike and it's not a "29er"  









Hunter - because it is a 29er  









Bruce Gordon - because it is









Breezer - because it was the first









Bohemian - because it's garish









Bilenky - because it has a fender bolted to it









Another Bilenky - because there's no way I could make something like this


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> Is that from Sycip? That is very vice.


BIlenky - he saved the same photo as I did from the handbuilt show :thumbsup:


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Oooo, Good Call On Jonny*

He's a super nice guy and his bikes are amazing. Lots of crazy chrome detail work. Almost too pretty to ride.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

floibex said:


> ... something with bolts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i see your bolted crown and raise


----------



## floibex (Feb 7, 2004)

hollister said:


> i see your bolted crown and raise


you win :thumbsup:


flo


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

You should see the others that I did not hang up!:thumbsup:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

*Best post on the thread.*

Nice work there, Mike. Thanks for all those.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

floibex said:


> ... something ritchey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neat crown! Thats similar to the one on my 81 in that it doesnt have any protrusions off the crown and onto the blade like most of Tom's other early forks. Sharky hasnt shown us this one. Can we get a full shot please. Pretty please!!


----------



## floibex (Feb 7, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Neat crown! Thats similar to the one on my 81 in that it doesnt have any protrusions off the crown and onto the blade like most of Tom's other early forks. Sharky hasnt shown us this one. Can we get a full shot please. Pretty please!!


... that's the only full shot to show, the others don't meet the quality of pete's built. 
So I have to visit him again :madman: :madman::madman: and then I have to make although pictures of this one very early mountain goat ...










ciao
flo

... my sharkeee gallery


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Wow Flo. I really like that orange Rtichey.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> Wow Flo. I really like that orange Rtichey.


I was just going to say the same thing. Now I gotta go find the paint code for that color :thumbsup:


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

This a repeat of one that FFB posted, but it's a different color.


----------



## datawhacker (Dec 23, 2004)

just another 26" fork crown. The builder said the star is to cover up some error that he made, I forget the details.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

laffeaux said:


> This a repeat of one that FFB posted, but it's a different color.


When are you going to officially 'unveil' that one? I'm sure it needed some detail work.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> When are you going to officially 'unveil' that one?


Ummm.. I just did.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

laffeaux said:


> Ummm.. I just did.


New post with full pics, spec, story. :skep:


----------



## timbercomp (Jan 16, 2004)

*once at FFB*

Sharky bought that from FFB http://www.firstflightbikes.com/1981_RitcheyPA.htm



floibex said:


> ... that's the only full shot to show, the others don't meet the quality of pete's built.
> So I have to visit him again :madman: :madman::madman: and then I have to make although pictures of this one very early mountain goat ...
> 
> ciao
> ...


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

wow, this is such a geek thread!  

& I'm loving it :thumbsup: 

the cast mountain goat head fork is probabily my favorite, although some of those from that northern californian bike builders show thing look very cool too


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

timbercomp said:


> Sharky bought that from FFB http://www.firstflightbikes.com/1981_RitcheyPA.htm


Who did the repaint?


----------



## timbercomp (Jan 16, 2004)

*We did...sorta*

It was locally powdercoated and newer decals applied


----------



## broomhandle (Jul 27, 2006)

new and road, but beautiful fork and lugs by Richard Moon:










http://www.cwo.com/%7elunarlab/jpegs/image7b.jpg>

<img src=

http://www.cwo.com/~lunarlab/index.htm


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

timbercomp said:


> It was locally powdercoated and newer decals applied


Okay, so what's the color code for that beauty?


----------



## timbercomp (Jan 16, 2004)

It could have been last done last week and I wouldnt remember, much less the 4 years ago that we did that bike. Just go to your local powdercoater and look in their RAL book. IIRC it was somewhere along the lines of Traffic or Sign Orange, but then again it may be Pure Orange(RAL2004) http://www.themeter.net/ral_e.htm



ssmike said:


> Okay, so what's the color code for that beauty?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

timbercomp said:


> It could have been last done last week and I wouldnt remember, much less the 4 years ago that we did that bike.


Worthless.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

*Mas coronas de la bifurcacion*

I just went through my massive mtb photo file and found a few worth adding to the mix. (good thread Laffeaux)

Fat Box Crown:


Another Goat crown from '83:


A not so good shot of an '84 Tange crown:


Early Breezer crown:


Type II by Steve:


Fillet brazed Landshark with rack bosses:


Richard Sachs:


Charlie's Type II:


Trial Verdict:



'98 Rock Shox SID crown (my favorite susp fork crown):


Early to mid-80s SanRensho mtb fork:


Litespeed ti fork that was discontinued:



Early 90s Type II by Steve (w/accompanying gratuitous scalloped dropout shot):



One-Off ti fork:


----------



## dick (Dec 13, 2006)

I believe the thread title is "best looking fork crowns'. not 'hideous fork crowns and a bunch of ones that have been posted several times already'.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

dick said:


> I believe the thread title is "best looking fork crowns'. not 'hideous fork crowns and a bunch of ones that have been posted several times already'.


haha. Ok, you got me.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Hey, anyone have a picture of the crown of the Merlin girder fork? I can't find one right now and they wuz pretty cool.


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

Early to mid-80s SanRensho mtb fork:


that bash guard is badass, think i will put one on my stumpy:thumbsup:


----------



## fanzy4 (Aug 19, 2004)

This one is sweet....


----------



## mckeand13 (Nov 6, 2004)

*Paul........Mmmmmm*

From the Speedgoat Modzilla fork (SID with a Paul crown)


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

mckeand13 said:


> From the Speedgoat Modzilla fork (SID with a Paul crown)


so, yeah... im really gonna need to see more pics of that bike.

please


----------



## Sasquatchcycles (Jul 19, 2007)

broomhandle said:


> new and road, but beautiful fork and lugs by Richard Moon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy Overwrought Batman!!! She's kinda garish but I dig her...beautiful!


----------



## mckeand13 (Nov 6, 2004)

Not my bike, I just nabbed the pics. Here's the link:

http://www.cyclofiend.com/cc/2005/cc036-carygossett1005.html


----------



## NoSe (Apr 26, 2005)

Sasquatchcycles said:


> Holy Overwrought Batman!!! She's kinda garish but I dig her...beautiful!


And luckily, that seems to be exactly the same crown as on the Surly Steamroller fork. no need to go custom jus for the crown, craftmanship on the other hand...


----------



## g-t- (Dec 22, 2004)

*Here are a few of my fave's.........*

....


----------



## mojo_matic (Jul 15, 2007)

Some Italian fuglieness...a lot of the chrome is gone from the crown on this Reynolds fork.

There are a lot of areas of this (as well as the frame) appear to painted over chrome.


----------



## mckeand13 (Nov 6, 2004)

g-t- said:


> ....


Could you identify those? Are the Brodie?


----------



## AteMrYeats (Oct 26, 2004)

Great thread with some really beautiful work. Here's my Inglis-made Retrotec.


----------



## g-t- (Dec 22, 2004)

*only 1*

Yes, one is a Brodie Gator and the other is a Answer Pro - Forx.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

AteMrYeats said:


> Great thread with some really beautiful work. Here's my Inglis-made Retrotec.


Niiice.

I really dig Inglis stuff.

Lets see the rest of that Retrotec!


----------



## AteMrYeats (Oct 26, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Niiice.
> 
> I really dig Inglis stuff.
> 
> Lets see the rest of that Retrotec!


http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=310417&highlight=retro


----------



## newsboymerlin (Jan 7, 2005)

another one-off...


















a.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Newsboy, how does that one ride?

P. Guin


----------



## zingel (Feb 23, 2006)

my favourite:


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

im rather partial to this(sorry, cell phone pic)

maybe its cousin will show up some time soon...


----------



## badbushido (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## Sasquatchcycles (Jul 19, 2007)

badbushido said:


>


Now what year would THAT be? Is that the original fork w/the boxed crown and the u/roller bosses?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Sasquatchcycles said:


> Now what year would THAT be? Is that the original fork w/the boxed crown and the u/roller bosses?


Thats a stock Tange crown. That should be about 85.


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

zingel said:


> my favourite:


Zingel,

Is this your own Fat Chance? That's a VERY nice one! I'm SO jealous. :thumbsup:

Perhaps you could please help to begin a new thread titled:

"Best Looking Fillet Brazed Bikes"

So we can all see the rest of this bike and the rest of the other amazing Fillet Brazed bikes featured in this fork thread?

Thanks,

Michael-NYC


----------



## Jerzy (May 17, 2004)

Hello everybody

What is this ?

RBI - brakes ?

Returned wtB Brakes - - No Something is missing
Can any body help -
What does it mean

Turned WTB - Rollercams ???!?!??!




Thanx for your answer - laffeaux


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Jerzy said:


> What is this ?
> 
> RBI - brakes ?
> 
> Turned WTB - Rollercams ???!?!??!


They're just installed on the wrong legs - the left on the right and vice versa.

RBI is secret code for "oops, I guess I did that wrong." It's a take off on UBI (United Bicycle Institute), but with a nameless person (who we'll simply refer to as "R") substituted in: the R____ Bicycle Institute. Just a way of poking fun.


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## newsboymerlin (Jan 7, 2005)

can't say it. not ridden yet...

ashok



pinguwin said:


> Newsboy, how does that one ride?
> 
> P. Guin


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

New crown from Pacenti. Should be here soonish.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Thylacine said:


> New crown from Pacenti. Should be here soonish.


New crown that he bought from Bridgestone. The Pacenti crowns are the same that Bridgestone used in 93 and 94. That one there is modified though.


----------



## timbercomp (Jan 16, 2004)

*Sycip Segmented*


----------



## zingel (Feb 23, 2006)

Fatmikeynyc said:


> Zingel,
> 
> Is this your own Fat Chance? That's a VERY nice one! I'm SO jealous. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Hey Michael

yes, it's my FAT ...my one and only 

at the moment, the whole bike is not ready to show it :nono:

cheers Stef


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

*Vanilla*

Hot off the web! Not to shabby...


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

zingel said:


> Hey Michael
> 
> yes, it's my FAT ...my one and only
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see the rest of that one if the fork looks so nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

*Old Bontrager Crown*

old


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

MrOrange said:


> old


Oh cool. I didn't see who had won that one. That was wild how one came up on the VRC while the auction was running. I didn't believe it was real until that.

cheers


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

*the long lost cousin!*



MrOrange said:


> old


i've been waiting for that,thanks.. way cleaner than i thought


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

*group shot*

of them


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

You take nice photos Mr. Orange.


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

*I'm gonna start doing*

the outside photo thing more. I need to get out of the basement (manhole) more often.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

MrOrange said:


> of them


Thats a neat one. Not the typical style of KB.


----------



## datawhacker (Dec 23, 2004)

I'd be interested in hearing the model names of the forks, since thats the best comparative picture I've seen, and I'm not that knowledgeable about the race/comp differences.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Roller Cam mounted Race fork is pretty cool.


----------



## Kirk Pacenti (Sep 26, 2006)

*For the record...*



Fillet-brazed said:


> New crown that he bought from Bridgestone. The Pacenti crowns are the same that Bridgestone used in 93 and 94. That one there is modified though.


I need to make a slight correction to the statement above. My new crown was modeled after the Ritchey crown used on the 93/94 Bridgestone MB1. However, I did not buy the tooling from Bridgestone or Ritchey.

I took an original Ritchey crown that I had here and made some changes to it as a "prototype". Then I modeled some additional revisions in Solid Works. If you were to put the two next to each other they would appear quite different, and not just because one has "points' and the other "hooks".

Mine is quite a bit taller, and I think, more structurally sound than the original. The one in the picture is the first version. I have since made a few esthetic changes to the crown that will make it even better looking. Fwiw, these will be (or should be) landing here on Sept. 15th.

Cheers,

KP


----------



## Eli-Ti (Sep 10, 2004)

*Fork Crowns*

Okay so they're touring bikes and not mountain bikes but Bruce Gordon still makes some of the most beautiful frames and forks (including crowns). He also sells sweet titanium strapless toe clips which I have on my Merlin XLM. Images taken from Bruce Gordon's website.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

MrOrange said:


> of them


I just set that as my wall paper.

I'm torn for favorite, u-brake race, early as hell brazed, or curve-bladed? Damn.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Kirk Pacenti said:


> I need to make a slight correction to the statement above. My new crown was modeled after the Ritchey crown used on the 93/94 Bridgestone MB1. However, I did not buy the tooling from Bridgestone or Ritchey.
> 
> I took an original Ritchey crown that I had here and made some changes to it as a "prototype". Then I modeled some additional revisions in Solid Works. If you were to put the two next to each other they would appear quite different, and not just because one has "points' and the other "hooks".
> 
> ...


hmmmm... maybe i could do a 650B fork on my size small ibis mojo. how does that sound to you Kirk?
that is one beautifull crown!


----------



## Kirk Pacenti (Sep 26, 2006)

colker1 said:


> hmmmm... maybe i could do a 650B fork on my size small ibis mojo. how does that sound to you Kirk?
> that is one beautifull crown!


Yes, I don't see why not... If you can keep the fork length the same as the bike was designed for there should be no problem.:thumbsup:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Kirk Pacenti said:


> I need to make a slight correction to the statement above. My new crown was modeled after the Ritchey crown used on the 93/94 Bridgestone MB1. However, I did not buy the tooling from Bridgestone or Ritchey.
> 
> I took an original Ritchey crown that I had here and made some changes to it as a "prototype". Then I modeled some additional revisions in Solid Works. If you were to put the two next to each other they would appear quite different, and not just because one has "points' and the other "hooks".
> 
> ...


ah yeah, I can see some subtle differences now that I look closely (other than the "hooks").

I could have sworn however that you or somebody at NAHMBS told me that your crown there was in fact a Bridgestone crown (or maybe I was just assuming). Is the crown in this thread the same as the crown you had at the handmade show?


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Are you going to be building forks yourself with these crowns or just supplying to other builders? What price range would we be looking at?:rockon:


----------



## Kirk Pacenti (Sep 26, 2006)

muddybuddy said:


> Are you going to be building forks yourself with these crowns or just supplying to other builders? What price range would we be looking at?:rockon:


I will be selling these to other builders... or anyone interested in them for that matter for $50.00 each.


----------



## Kirk Pacenti (Sep 26, 2006)

Fillet-brazed said:


> ah yeah, I can see some subtle differences now that I look closely (other than the "hooks").
> 
> I could have sworn however that you or somebody at NAHMBS told me that your crown there was in fact a Bridgestone crown (or maybe I was just assuming). Is the crown in this thread the same as the crown you had at the handmade show?


FB,

Yes, the one at the NAHBS show was the Ritchey crown that I modified as a starting point for the "prototype".

You may be able to find pics on line where the Ritchey crown was laid on top of an image of my version. You can better see some of the differences in the crowns there.


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

If you have spent any time looking at road bikes most mtb crowns are downright fugly and when it comes to ornate lugwork, Hetchins are among the most beautiful of them all.

This is from Hyman Hetchin's personal bicycle made in 1948.










You could get lost here for a long time...

https://www.hetchins.org/100.htm


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> This a repeat of one that FFB posted, but it's a different color.


well, well, what have we here?


----------



## Cycleshark (Jan 21, 2004)

oh man I love this fred....gracias ELeroni! 

83 somethingpurna 


81 somethingritchey


82 ritchey


79 ritchey owned by frischi here in swizz


82/83 ritchey


83 ritchey


89 manitou 


big mac mahon


84 gt


88 rocky


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

Um....where are the crowns in the last three photos?

Looking forward to Kirks crown I must say. All this retro sh¡t is nice, but it ain't gettin' us nowhere.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Thylacine said:


> Um....where are the crowns in the last three photos?
> 
> Looking forward to Kirks crown I must say. All this retro sh¡t is nice, but it ain't gettin' us nowhere.


you are on the wrong forum.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Cycleshark said:


> 83 somethingpurna


Can't wait to see this one built up.

Keep us posted

Pleeeeeaasse


----------



## Cycleshark (Jan 21, 2004)

crconsulting said:


> Can't wait to see this one built up.
> 
> Keep us posted
> 
> Pleeeeeaasse


oggy doggy! just stay tuned :thumbsup:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Cycleshark said:


> oggy doggy! just stay tuned :thumbsup:


is it gonna look better than the pic I have?


----------



## Cycleshark (Jan 21, 2004)

sureroni..in its all new pink color! :devil:


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Cycleshark said:


> sureroni..in its all new pink color! :devil:


promise you'll add the white polka dots


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

From local builder Thick @ Thick Bikes

More pics @ https://www.thickbikes.com/Thick_LEBCO_Rigid_MTB.html


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

*1982 Salsa*

Only wish it was mine...


----------



## nwmtb (Jan 3, 2004)

*1915 Iver J truss frame*

here's an oldie but a goodie.


----------



## zingel (Feb 23, 2006)

Fatmikeynyc said:


> Zingel,
> 
> Is this your own Fat Chance? That's a VERY nice one! I'm SO jealous. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


some more pics...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=297627&page=7

Stef


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

zingel said:


> some more pics...
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=297627&page=7
> 
> Stef


THAT IS A NICE FORK CROWN!!! :yikes: Oh yeah, the rest of the bike is nice too :thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Props for riding that thing.

The Germans go all out, helmet and all! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

zingel said:


> some more pics...
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=297627&page=7
> 
> Stef


I had the opportuntity to buy that bike for about $800 in like 1994-95 when the original owner in Mass. advertised it in the classifieds that used to be in the back of DIRT RAG magazine Pre-Internet! :madman:


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> Props for riding that thing.
> 
> The Germans go all out, helmet and all! :thumbsup:


:nono: :nono: :nono: they are SWISS. that's a huge difference 

Carsten


----------



## zingel (Feb 23, 2006)

*yeah! *


----------



## tisingle (Jan 26, 2004)

*Paul Crown*

This is a Paul Crown sold through Speedgoat on there Modzilla fork. A Judy SL with Englund air cartridges.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

This is a Bruce Gordon steerer tube, crown and arch conversion for a RS Roubaix fork circa 1992/3.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Very cool. Never seen that. Bruce sure has done some neat stuff over the years. Im not too in the loop on the road/touring scene, but he seems like sort of an unsung hero.

So, will that crown and arch fit the fattie?


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Very cool. Never seen that. Bruce sure has done some neat stuff over the years. Im not too in the loop on the road/touring scene, but he seems like sort of an unsung hero.
> 
> So, will that crown and arch fit the fattie?


Oh yeah, with room to spare. Bruce did this for at least one Rock and Road, Ti, that Wes built for him while still at Ibis. I rescued the fork from Play it Again sports in Gunny after Wes had taken it down there before leaving town but not the R & R unfortunately......it is part of my 700c shock timeline.









And yes that is a Billy Bass on the wall. "Take me to the River......"


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

*Columbine unicrown.*

Residing on my 90 Ala Carte. Sorry about the pic quality.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Bigwheel said:


> This is a Bruce Gordon steerer tube, crown and arch conversion for a RS Roubaix fork circa 1992/3.
> 
> View attachment 301965
> 
> ...


looks like a one in of travel. really nice... but it makes no sense to me. rock'n'roaders otoh are f** brilliant.


----------

